# A question...



## Nolerama (Oct 8, 2008)

What's a reputable site to order a BJJ gi? I would really hate waiting eleventybillion months before I get my order.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 9, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> What's a reputable site to order a BJJ gi? I would really hate waiting eleventybillion months before I get my order.



http://www.budovideos.com

http://www.brazilianfightwear.com 
I got mine from here.  Postage is excellent and had it within 2 weeks


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2008)

If you're looking for an Atama gi, you can get 15% off at http://www.bjjgi.net by using the coupon code "STEVE". 

Douglas is a good guy just getting started and he'll definitely treat you well.  He's an authorized Atama dealer and can get you any of the Atama gear, even if it's not on his site.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 10, 2008)

right on. thanks, all.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> What's a reputable site to order a BJJ gi? I would really hate waiting eleventybillion months before I get my order.


 
Here is one you can check out.


----------



## Steve (Oct 10, 2008)

MJS said:


> Here is one you can check out.


Gameness gis are terrific, but you can usually do better price wise shopping around rather than buying directly from the company.  I have a Gameness Pearl and it's one of my favorite gis to wear.   

Also, if you're buying from a smaller vendor, don't hesitate to send an email asking about potential discounts.  Sometimes, they are contractually obligated to post specific prices for their gear but can make deals or offer discounts if you ask.  Often, the company won't do this.  

Of course, beware of offers that are too good to be true.


----------

